# Nakikisagap lang ako ng signal



## rekcah

(Nakikisagap lang ako ng signal)

I dont know whats the exact english meaning for that word help me please?


----------



## DotterKat

The literal meaning of *sagap*, as you know, is _*to inhale *_or_* to suck up something into your lungs.*_ However, the contextual and idiomatic meaning as it is used in your sentence refers to _*profiting*_, *benefiting, taking advantage of , *or* indulging in something without particular cost to you.

*I believe your sentence *"Nakikisagap lang ako ng signal"* refers to a situation in which a person is perhaps looking for a free WiFi hotspot, let's say close to a bookstore or coffee shop, in order to connect to the net for free.

As someone who does not believe in verbatim translations, I wouldn't use the words I myself have suggested but would instead say that your text best translates as:

_I'm just trying to catch a free signal.
I'm just trying to get/find a free hotspot.
(I'm so cheap I will sit on the sidewalk outside Barnes & Noble / Starbucks indulging in some free WiFi_._) 
_


----------



## rekcah

DotterKat said:


> The literal meaning of *sagap*, as you know, is _*to inhale *_or_* to suck up something into your lungs.*_ However, the contextual and idiomatic meaning as it is used in your sentence refers to _*profiting*_, *benefiting, taking advantage of , *or* indulging in something without particular cost to you.
> 
> *I believe your sentence *"Nakikisagap lang ako ng signal"* refers to a situation in which a person is perhaps looking for a free WiFi hotspot, let's say close to a bookstore or coffee shop, in order to connect to the net for free.
> 
> As someone who does not believe in verbatim translations, I wouldn't use the words I myself have suggested but would instead say that your text best translates as:
> 
> _I'm just trying to catch a free signal.
> I'm just trying to get/find a free hotspot.
> (I'm so cheap I will sit on the sidewalk outside Barnes & Noble / Starbucks indulging in some free WiFi_._)
> _



thank you very much for your response it really helps me, coz right now i still dont know some english vocabulary words thats why its hard for me to communicate in actual conversation.anyway thanks!


----------

